# nVidia Nforce Network Controller Drivers on Server 2008



## ehdmh (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey guys, i hope someone can help, i picked up an Acer Aspire x3200, its got an AMD Phenom 64bit triple core cpu, nVidia 8200 graphice and 640Gb of SATA hard disk.

i installed Server 2008 on it to explore the OS, but i cant find drivers for the NIC, all i know is its an nVidia Nforce 10/100/1000Mbps Network Controller but no matter where i look or which drivers i download they dont work in Server 2008.

Can anyone help me here?

Cheers
Eddie


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Eddie,
I believe this model comes with a Nvidia 720a chipset.
I can not find a Server 2008 driver, but maybe the Vista Driver will work:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_vista_15.26.html

I would recommend extracting the file to a folder.
Inside this folder you will find a Sub folder (Ethernet)
Manually install the driver through the Device Manager directing it to the Ethernet folder.

Hope this helps.
Bill


----------

